# Pigeon/Dove Costs



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

overall do Pigeons cost much to look after as pets? or are they quite cheap with the food being simple seeds, peanuts and water 

if there is a big cost, it must go towards a loft, as they can be costly

but what about the other things such as pigeon toys (treats) and vets (healthcare)?

compared to cats and dogs, I think they must be cheaper to look after?


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Since I only have one pigeon pet the food is less expensive because a large bag of feed lasts so long, I have it sealed up in buckets to keep it fresh. 

As for vet visits it is more expensive and they usually have less knowledge of pigeons. It is hard to find one that will accept that it is a pet and not just one I found. 

Pigeon toys can be small toys made for birds, or my birds favorite is a ball made for cats that has a bell inside. 

The meds for them may be more expensive than dogs/cats because it is more specialised and less people need to buy it. Im not positive though because it usually is added to my vet bill. 

The flight suit I bought from www.flightquarters.com was a little pricy but I feel it was worth it for an indoor pigeon. 

I dont have any input on a loft.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

By far the most expensive part of keeping pigeons, or any animal really are the medicine and vet costs. Buying all the extras such as vitamins, probiotics, tonics, and other supplies can add up too. Of course it depends as well on how many pigeons one plans to have. Keeping pigeons is really cheap otherwise, unless you plan to build an extravagant loft. There are lofts that cost upward of $100,000.00 but those are for the real "hard core" fanciers Even a modest but fairly large loft can run you a couple of thousand dollars to build.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

its true that pigeons are more specialised and theres less of them than cats and dogs so that would be why vets and medecine would be more expensive, but hopefully pigeons dont get ill much and can be healthy and happy


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> By far the most expensive part of keeping pigeons, or any animal really are the medicine and vet costs. Buying all the extras such as vitamins, probiotics, tonics, and other supplies can add up too. Of course it depends as well on how many pigeons one plans to have. Keeping pigeons is really cheap otherwise, unless you plan to build an extravagant loft. There are lofts that cost upward of $100,000.00 but those are for the real "hard core" fanciers Even a modest but fairly large loft can run you a couple of thousand dollars to build.


thats alot of $$ for the lofts  

becuase i live up high, pigeons dont visit much 

but i want to give them some seeds and water as i want them as a casual pet 
if i leave it outside i dont know if pigeons can find it, as it has no smell, and they dont visit much anyway


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

I think I've mentioned this to you before, but you might enjoy having a pair of doves to keep. I know your mom doesn't like animals all that much but if you buy them from a pet store, you are likely to find animals that are "cleaner". They have been raised in captivity and usually don't have the parasites or diseases that outdoors birds might get. They are generally very calm birds and don't require much really. You could place their cage outside on your balcony on warm, sunny days and they'd enjoy that too. Doves make great pets, sometimes even better than pigeons as they seem to adapt to humans more easily because they are bred in captivity. Their poops tend to be neater and firmer than pigeons and just come right off of floors or even carpet.

Just a thought, since you've mentioned to us often how you would like some pigeons


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Brad

doves sound nice, but are they rarer to find than pigeons?

im not even sure what the differences are between them

and how much do pigeons and doves suually cost? or that must depend on the breed

also is it best to get them as babies? or as adults and with pairs?

i dont think my parents would want me to have them, and i dont think i could look after them, thats why at least for now the casual pet thing where i leave food and water for ferals seem to be the easiest and less energy.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> doves sound nice, but are they rarer to find than pigeons?
> 
> im not even sure what the differences are between them
> 
> ...



Doves are just as common as pigeons, I guess it depends on the breed. You're in the UK so I'm not even sure they would sell them at a pet store actually. Doves here are relatively cheap here in Canada, a pair of ring neck (collared doves) would cost about $50. Getting them as youngsters but fledged is probably best but I find they tame up really quickly even as adults.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

here in the UK we have Wood Pigeons, which dont live in North America, they are nice but I dont know if they interact with humans, they live in London too, and Ive seen quite a few that live in my area, but none have ever flown up to my balcony, only ferals and other birds such as crows. (Seagulls have flown near but never landed)


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

They are cheaper to take care of, but they also are not always as responsive as a cat or dog. I can get a pair of Ringneck or white doves for less than twenty dollars at the feed store, and I sell them TO the feed store for five dollars a head. They are both common, but the pigeons frequently seem to cost less than doves where I am.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> here in the UK we have Wood Pigeons, which dont live in North America, they are nice but I dont know if they interact with humans, they live in London too, and Ive seen quite a few that live in my area, but none have ever flown up to my balcony, only ferals and other birds such as crows. (Seagulls have flown near but never landed)



Hi LP,

From what our UK members have said, wood pigeons are harder to rehab then regular pigeons because they easily stressed, and not as adaptable,keeping a healthy distance from us humans. I find your wood pigeons to be one of the most beautiful pigeons around.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it's ashame the woodies are stressed and dont really like to be around humans as they look nice, they are fat and cute

from all the stories and pictures on this board, ferals seem that they can really interact with humans, i hope that maybe some pigeons will notice any seeds and water i put outside and will remember to come back, also that they wont be scared when i come near the window, as usually they always fly off.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As Brad said, the largest cost in keeping pigeons is vet care. Vet costs for a bird are just as high as vet costs for a larger animal. 

Lofts can be expensive initially (I think we spend about $2,000 on ours) but it's a one time cost. And if you only plan to keep a few birds, a simple loft need not cost more than a few hundred dollars, maybe less if you have access to materials or can fix up an existing structure to make a loft. 

I also spend a fair amount on pigeon supplies other than feed: routine medications for parasites, vaccines, supplements and so forth. Even so, despite my best efforts to maintain their health, we seem to have at least a few vet visits per year. Out of 85 pigeons that's not bad, but when I do have to take a bird to the vet, it's expensive. 

A word about doves. If you have limited space, doves make lovely pets and can be very tame. I have six ring necks, five of which were rescues. Two are so tame they will step up your hand. I currently have one if the house and she likes to ride on my shoulder and sit on my finger. As Brad pointed out, they are not as messy as pigeons because they're much smaller. Around here, ring neck doves are frequently up for adoption in animal shelters. I don't know how it is in the UK, though. Diamond doves are another good choice as indoor birds. They are very small, not much bigger than a canary.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they sound very cute how they step on your hand and shoulder

its nice seeing the pictures of pigeons with their owners, as they are very cute birds


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

i mainley give my pigeons natural things and are not very costley cheap pets/hobby it is.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i just dont think it can ever work for me to have pigeons or doves in the house, my parents dont want them, my mother cant stand them, i really dont like pigeon waste, im just not cut out for that sort of thing 

but if i have casual pets where some pigeons will visit if they remember where to get a meal, i wont be able to interact much as they are not clean and cant come inside, its ashame


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

I never have to take my pigeons to the vet, they're usually always healthy only the babies get sick sometimes. All I have to pay for is the large bag of seeds,water (Wich isn't much), and time (to open the loft so they can fly and get excersize, cleaning the cage, always checking up on them 4 times a day.) I didn't even pay for them, my father's friend let us have some of his. When they do get sick I just use garlic to fix em up. One time my bird was on the brink of death and I gave her garlic before going to sleep and thought she was done, but when I woke up in the morning she was much better. Oh, and I had had to pay for making the pigeon house, wich I used my own wood for and only had to get a few things from home depot. Making the loft....Ehhh, probably about $60. Yes that's cheap, but it gives them room to fly,stay dry and warm when it's raining, and get sun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Londonpigeon, you have a kind heart and I was wondering, since you live in London, that maybe you could get in touch with one of the members in that area and they'll let you pet one of theirs. I think you would enjoy that a lot. That way you wouldn't be worried about the waste but still get some enjoyment. 

Pigeons do have waste (well, don't we all) but they're very clean also. Some people, like yourself, just have a natural aversion to things like that and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Londonpigeon, you have a kind heart and I was wondering, since you live in London, that maybe you could get in touch with one of the members in that area and they'll let you pet one of theirs. I think you would enjoy that a lot. That way you wouldn't be worried about the waste but still get some enjoyment.
> 
> Pigeons do have waste (well, don't we all) but they're very clean also. Some people, like yourself, just have a natural aversion to things like that and there is nothing wrong with that.


yeah im sensative to waste

im not sureabout meeting anyone from the net, as its not something i really want to do

but if i ever meet someone who owns pigeons or doves, i'll ask them if I can pet them

it will feel nice to leave some seeds and bread on my balcony, knowing maybe the pigeons get eat it


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well since you realy love pigeons alot maybe you could buy one and have it sleep on your balcony that would be ok as long as it has a cage on the balcony my grandpa did that he had one pigeon that slept outside on the balcony and since it was a hommer it could fly whenever it wanted and always came back.As for the poop well it does not bother me at all i have had soo many poops on my clothes iv lost count lol they are realy clean birds if you do the job right some hay also helps too or straw.

Oh yes if not a pigeon there always is a Dimand dove they are real easy to take care of and they would be very clean i am getting a pair to go in my room.They are realy realy small and clean and dont need alot of space just a good sized cage you should ask your parents about them.

Heres a pic of how small they are as you can see there very small.
http://tfn.net/~helenw/bird04%20Living.htm


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Well since you realy love pigeons alot maybe you could buy one and have it sleep on your balcony that would be ok as long as it has a cage on the balcony my grandpa did that he had one pigeon that slept outside on the balcony and since it was a hommer it could fly whenever it wanted and always came back.As for the poop well it does not bother me at all i have had soo many poops on my clothes iv lost count lol they are realy clean birds if you do the job right some hay also helps too or straw.
> 
> Oh yes if not a pigeon there always is a Dimand dove they are real easy to take care of and they would be very clean i am getting a pair to go in my room.They are realy realy small and clean and dont need alot of space just a good sized cage you should ask your parents about them.
> 
> ...



they're so cute 

ive never seen them in the wild or in any bodys home in the UK


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well you would not find them in london of course in thw wild because they live in northern Australia but they have been seen in citys and gardens but probably in Australia lol.As for you never seeing them they actualy are a very popular pet being able to be caged with canaries and finches im shur if you looked for a breeder or put up a post on the internet looking for dimand doves you should find a pair im shur they would be a great pet for you since you love pigeons and doves soo.. much as i know lol.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they have cute little feet, 

does it hurt when your pigeon and dove pets walk on your hands? as some have long finger nails


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Their feet feel prickly, but they don't hurt.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Their feet feel prickly, but they don't hurt.


lol, they probably can hurt you more if they bite with their beaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> they have cute little feet,
> 
> does it hurt when your pigeon and dove pets walk on your hands? as some have long finger nails



Actually their feet feel okay on my hands, it is their toe nails that can hurt if the nails are sharp. But usually that is not a problem. When Skye sits on my shoulder and I'm wearing a wide necked blouse, sometimes he will dig a toe in by accident and leave a scratch on my back or shoulder. It is nothing to cry about though.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Actually their feet feel okay on my hands, it is their toe nails that can hurt if the nails are sharp. But usually that is not a problem. When Skye sits on my shoulder and I'm wearing a wide necked blouse, sometimes he will dig a toe in by accident and leave a scratch on my back or shoulder. It is nothing to cry about though.



Treesa, I had to laugh at that. I come back in from the aviary with scratches on my neck and hands and head straight for the alcohol p the rubbing kind).


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> lol, they probably can hurt you more if they bite with their beaks


For pigeons i can say there bites can hurt {alot} somtimes unless there tame and not a rebel in there life lol and for doves well i have never had a dove bite me ever and the claws dont hurt me at all but maybe because im used to it  but as Treesa said its not anything to cry about unless some how when the bird jumps on you like a BIG runt now that hurts but for little pigeons and doves meh...its nothing at all.

But i think it would be best if you got to pet and hold a dove or pigeon before you do anything.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Even the beaks are no big deal. The worst they can do is get a good pinch. It's nothing compared to our friends in the parrot family!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Even the beaks are no big deal. The worst they can do is get a good pinch. It's nothing compared to our friends in the parrot family!


i wouldnt want to get bit by a parrot, looks painful  

they have big beaks, and goose and ducks have also big beaks

Do pigeons weight usually 1/2 kilo? so if they stand on your head, it wouldnt be too heavy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi LP!

Skye is a heavy pigeon, weighs about 400 gramms,(454= a pound)...that is heavy for your normal size-average pigeon. He usually doesn't sit on my head, but Rosco did. Rosco weighs less as he is smaller, about 330 gramms.., and I can tell. When he sits on my head it is not the weight it is the nails I could feel, slightly. He dug them in as he would roo-koo and do his dance.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

when you stroke your pigeons heads and backs

do you know how much pressure to apply onto them? so that they can feel your warmth, but that you know you're not hurting them


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

My tame pigeons and doves prefer to be petted on their breasts, where they can see your hands. But I have one fantail that doesn't mind a gentle stroke to his back. 

My pigeons occasionally fly into me when I'm out there tending to them. They are so used to me that they fly all around my head and sometimes they miss. One collided with my head the other day and gave us both a bit of a bump, though it didn't really hurt. I said, "Watch where you're going!"


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I also read that if you touch pigeons it can stimulate them  and make them fall in love with you  and apparently the only place you can touch them for not this to happen is thier heads, I read it somehwere on this board

i wander if they can tell if a human is male or female


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> I also read that if you touch pigeons it can stimulate them  and make them fall in love with you  and apparently the only place you can touch them for not this to happen is thier heads, I read it somehwere on this board
> 
> i wander if they can tell if a human is male or female


Well somtimes it can be true it has happened to me i had a female roller who took me as her mate and followed me and coo coo rooed for me lol but the weird part was when she bent down for me lol she did lay a few unfertilized eggs until i got her a real mate.They paired up right away and raised a family but the down part was she lost her love for me and bit me when i tried to pet her but thats ok her son Argranade is now my new mate in life well for now. 

It may cause a pigeon to want eggs if you pet a female on the back but it hasent been a problem for me.

But im not shur if pigeons can tell if were male or female the only way that is possible is in the way we would act to them like i said the female pigeon i used to have took me as her husband now she shur got that wrong lol.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i wander why pigeons dont realise that they are different to humans? as from the stories some of the pet pigeons seem to think they are us, or maybe its becuase they only interact with humans


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeakers is a male former racing homing pigeon I raised since he was a squeaker (hence, his name). He has never known other pigeons and probably won't. He can no longer fly and won't ever be released. He may also think that my 4 cats are "strange" pigeons. 

Since he considers me his mate, he does the usual male pigeon stuff to attract me. Just recently, he was dummy egg sitting for a couple of weeks. I had to PRY that bird off his egg to get him to eat and exercise! Talk about taking "daddy" duty seriously!

Now, he's back to "wooing" me, so I have no idea when he will decide to "nest" sit again. I still have his nest with dummy egg. I put it in his cage but he, for now, doesn't seem interested.

I have read that "scratching" a male pigeon under his wings is a stimulent. Well, with Squeaks, I pet and scratch all over: on and under wings, head, back, breast, neck, any place I can reach and I also "cuddle" and talk to him...uh, maybe that's why he thinks I'm his mate??? LOL


----------

